# CATTMAN HEADERS



## BigJeff26 (Apr 6, 2007)

I know this is the wrong forum for this but whatever, trying to reach as many eyeballs as possible. I bought a set of headers from Brian and between the purchase and their completion i sold the car. So Brian is sitting on a new set of headers for me. I would like to sell for what they cost me i believe it was 700ish. Any interest please let me know, you could also contact Brian directly and reference my name Jeffery and the part and he will confirm all this information. The headers would be shipped from Brian directly.


----------

